# How to clean a car - the basics



## citizenclive (Oct 26, 2008)

* wet the paintwork with water/rain
* use only a soft sponge to remove dirt using autoglym shampoo (or equivalent standard)
* rinse down with water
* use only a chamois leather to wipe down
* use only autoglym super resin polish (following instructions)
* buff to original showroom standard
* this process works superbly for newer and older cars
* the resin polish lasts about 3 months

Never....
* use a nylon brush or nylon pad on your car - ever !
* car washes are best avoided


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

they say never use a sponge or chamois


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

citizenclive said:


> * wet the paintwork with water/rain
> * use only a soft sponge to remove dirt using autoglym shampoo (or equivalent standard)
> * rinse down with water
> * use only a chamois leather to wipe down
> ...


Or do it properly and avoid the above all together .


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

use only a soft sponge to remove dirt

* rinse down with water

use only a chamois leather to wipe down

just as well putting it through the car wash & drying it off with sandpaper :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Useful guide, thanks :wink:

3 months from AG super resin polish?! Let me know how to do it and I can bin Swissvax and save a fortune :roll: :wink:

Dave


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> they say never use a sponge or chamois


and the award for most gullible member is.........well done chrishTT :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

citizenclive said:


> * wet the paintwork with water/rain
> * use only a soft sponge to remove dirt using autoglym shampoo (or equivalent standard)
> * rinse down with water
> * use only a chamois leather to wipe down
> ...


OMG!!!!!  
(Breaks out into a cold sweat atthe thought of the sponge and chamois)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

was bein sarcky lol
who puts their 1st thread up about cleanin :lol:


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive got the autoglym kit and am getting good results with handwashing bit what about all the crap that sticks round the inside of the wheel arches. Im so tempted to get down to the jet wash and blast it all out !


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Jambo82 said:


> Ive got the autoglym kit and am getting good results with handwashing bit what about all the crap that sticks round the inside of the wheel arches. Im so tempted to get down to the jet wash and blast it all out !


Take the wheel off and give them all a good clean. Put a bit of wax on afterwards it might help when jet washing it off in the future.


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

mav696 said:


> Jambo82 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got the autoglym kit and am getting good results with handwashing bit what about all the crap that sticks round the inside of the wheel arches. Im so tempted to get down to the jet wash and blast it all out !
> ...


I wouldnt have a clue how to get it off, never mind getting it back on ! :lol:


----------

